# How to Buy a Bicycle on Craigslist.org



## fbagatelleblack (Mar 31, 2005)

Thought some of you might be interested in this recent article on buying a bicycle from craigslist, so here it is:

http://cycloculture.blogspot.com/

- FBB


----------



## goose04 (Jun 16, 2002)

Bought my bike off craigslist, local sell when and checked it out. The guy still had all the paper work and was selling it for a deal. I would never buy anything on craigslist that would be shipped to me.


----------

